# to be mad, to be a weirdo/psycho



## EasternEuropeInterest

Apart from the literal translations I would be especially interested in any idioms - particularly any that strike you as witty or interestingly archaic (something that might be said in the nineteenth century perhaps?).

Also, what would be the difference between to be mad as in "angry" or to be mad as in "insane"? Do any expressions capture both? 

With thanks.


----------



## kknd

Mad can be seen in English as mentaly unstable (insane, weirdo, psycho), then it would be _szalony_ in Polish, or just angry, then it would be _zły_ (caution: it means _angry_ and _evil_ in Polish, it's clear from context which one is needed), _zdenerwowany, zezłoszczony_.

I think there is a word cathcing both senses of English 'mad' (in some way): _wściekły_ (from dictionary): furious, livid, mad, fenced, teed of, enraged, wrathful, irate. Generally when speaking of people it covers second sense of English 'mad' above, but when talking about animals it means 'rabies'.

At the moment no idiom (or archaic thing) comes to me, but I'll try to think about that in the meantime.


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi EEI,

as for a few idioms: 

mad = crazy:

"(mieć) nierówno pod sufitem" - (to have it) uneven under the ceiling
"(mieć) kuku na muniu" - (to have) kuku (sound that cuckoo makes) on muniu (this might be derived from "mózg" - brain, but does not exist on its own)
"brak (komuś) piatej klepki" - (sb) lacks the 5th panel

mad = angry:

"pienić się" (also wpienić/wpieniać) - to become "foamy"
"gotuje się (w kimś)" = it is boiling (in sb)
"kurwica (kogoś) bierze" = (vulgar!) "whoreness" takes (sb), derived from "kurwa" (a whore), the most popular word to express your anger in Polish

I bet there are many more, let's wait and see.


----------



## NotNow

In addition to idioms, you may be interested in some slang expressions. The translations may be open to debate. 

_Narwany _and _ochujały_ means insane, eccentric, wacko, bananas, nuts. _Ochujały_ is very vulgar. _Nie tego_, when used in a sentence such as, _Ten facet jest trochę nie tego_, means about the same.

_Bzikować_ and _fikować_ mean to go mental, to go crazy. _Dostać kota _or _dostać świra_ mean to go crazy or to freak out. _Flaki się przewrają_ means to go nuts.


----------



## s0ber

Most common verb is _"wkurwić się"_ which means _"to get pissed off"_.  What about _"insane"_? Sometimes we say, that somebody is _"fucked up" - "ktoś jest *pojebany*"_, hardest version of this word is _"pokurwiony_", but both are very, very vulgar. _"Pojebany"_ and _"pokurwiony"_ very often means that somebody is *insane and very angry too*.


----------



## EasternEuropeInterest

Such as we might say "You're mad a hatter/one can short of a six pack!"

I DON"T want translations of those but was wondering if theyre were any comic colourful authentically Polish sayings? Could you give literal translations?
For example, I think the Russians say "A roof has fallen in on you"


----------



## wwwpawel

For example I you say "Jestem wkurwiony" it means I am pissed off. "Wkurwił(a) mnie" it means He(She) pissed me off" It is used pretty often. 

Best regards P.


----------



## Ptosio

EasternEuropeInterest said:


> Such as we might say "You're mad a hatter/one can short of a six pack!"
> 
> I DON"T want translations of those but was wondering if theyre were any comic colourful authentically Polish sayings? Could you give literal translations?
> For example, I think the Russians say "A roof has fallen in on you"



Yeah, we do use it, especially in rhetorical questions like:

 "Czy Tobie się  czasem sufit na łeb (się) nie spadł/nie zsunął?" ("Hasn't a ceiling fallen in/slipped down on your head by a coincidence?") 

meaning "What you said implies that you surely have gone nuts". The use of "sie" in this sentence seems to me a bit strange but I have no idea if it makes it witty/archaic or anything.

Also, we have an expresion "szajba mu odbiła" meaning "he's gone crazy". "Szajba", as I have learned from google, comes from German and means "ring/disc" though I guess it is only used in this fixed expression, and "odbiła" means "bounced off". You can also form an adjective "szajbnięty" and a noun "szajbus" meaning, more or less, insane.
That's all that I can think of today, apart from those posted by BezierCurve.


----------

